# Musik selber machen ?



## Lord_Bender (10. Mai 2004)

hi,

Ich möchte gerne meine eigene Mukke machen ( Mixe etc. ).

Welche Programm soll ich dafür benutzten und wo gib es ne passende Anleitung zu dem Programm ?

by Bender


----------



## Sergo (10. Mai 2004)

Naja,..was ich dir empfehlen würde, weil ich schon seit 4 Jahren damit arbeite, wäre das Goldwave ! Mit diesem Programm kann man schnell und genau Mixes zwischen zwei Lieder produzieren. Natürlich ist es möglich auch längere Musikstücke zu bearbeiten! 

Der Link


----------



## BeaTBoxX (18. Mai 2004)

Bekannte Mixsoftware ist auch z.B.  Traktor  von Native Instruments oder ACID von Sonic Foundry.


----------



## Tequilladealer (1. August 2004)

hi wollt ich mich auch mal mit mixes probieren, gibts irgendwo tutorials für traktor?!


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (1. August 2004)

http://www.djtutorials.de >> Tutorials (Deejay) >> aussuchen


----------



## Tequilladealer (1. August 2004)

okay danke  werds mir mal angucken

ich kann doch dann später auch meine turntables mti dem programm benutzten oder?!


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (1. August 2004)

Du kannst einen Hardwar emixer benutzen  du kannst TT´s anschließen.
hast da eine Riesenauswahl.

Irgendwo in dem Forum findest du PDF zum Download, dies das Programm beschreiben.


----------



## Tequilladealer (1. August 2004)

okay, gut ^^

bis jetzt hab ich nur sachen mit tt gefunden aber bin noch schwer am suchen^^


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (1. August 2004)

tutorials.de kompetente leute die sich mit traktor auskennen, soweit ich dies beurteilen kann.
die haben halt den schwerpunkt auf musik  produktion und mixen inkl soft und Hardware.

habe bisher kein anderes forum finden können.

jeder fängt irgend wie und wann mal an


----------



## Tequilladealer (1. August 2004)

hab mir halt schon lange vorgenommen was zu machen, meine anfänge halt mitz goldwave und bpm, kumpel hat mir dann traktor empfohlen 

möcht gerne par housemixes machen...wenn ich aus dem urlaub wieder da bin wollt ich mir dann auch ein paar turntables zulegen ^^ aber erstmal mit software rumprobieren


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (1. August 2004)

Turntables sind immer eine gute Wahl


----------



## benibamboo (2. August 2004)

Auf jeden Fall...en paar gudde Plattenteller sin ne Investition fürs Leben


----------



## Tequilladealer (2. August 2004)

gut 

also ich wohn in gütersloh, und mein kumpel wollt mit mir mal nach münster (elevator) fahren, ist ja nicht weit, habt ihr schon erfahrung mit dem laden gemacht?! wollt nicht unbediengt was im internet bestellen


----------



## Mythos007 (2. August 2004)

Meine Turnis hatte ich seinerzeit auch von den Jungs im Elevatorshop...
Prima Sache dort ziemlich groß und übersichtlich... also einfach mal
hinfahren und sich umschauen... Auf jeden Fall würde ich Dir zu direkt
angetriebenen Turnis raten - also Finger weg von den Billignachbauten
damit hast Du nach kurzer Zeit schon die ersten Probleme und auch
bei den Mischpulten würde ich erst einmal auf überflüssigen schnick
schnack verzichten... Back to the roots


----------



## Tequilladealer (2. August 2004)

also kein riemenantrieb?!

also probier schon die ganze zeit mit dem traktor studio rum, ich glaub mit TTs ist es einfacher


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (2. August 2004)

TT´s sind einfacher
Riemenantrieb Pfui nimm Direct Drive


----------



## Tequilladealer (2. August 2004)

gut  hab mir erstmal den katalog bestellt von elevator, damit ich im urlaub was zu lesen habe


----------



## Tequilladealer (2. August 2004)

wo kann ich denn gut vinlys kaufen?! bei ebay hab ich schon bisschen rumgeguckt..such so 80er und housesachen^^


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (2. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tequilladealer _
> *wo kann ich denn gut vinlys kaufen?! bei ebay hab ich schon bisschen rumgeguckt..such so 80er und housesachen^^ *



Im platten Laden

Onlineshops Empfehle ich grundsätzlich nicht.
Denn nu im laden hast du die möglichkeit dir exakt die platte auszusuch3en die du haben willst.

Online bekommste irgend eine zugesendet.
was ist wenn sie wellen hat ?!
Kratzer ?

Beweisen das du es nicht warst.
das ist immer so eine sache.


----------



## Tequilladealer (2. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Resident_DeeJay _
> *Im platten Laden
> 
> Onlineshops Empfehle ich grundsätzlich nicht.
> ...



hm das stimmt natürlich, vielleicht find ich ja im urlaub auch ein paar scheiben die es nicht überall gibt, wär ja mal klasse


----------



## BeaTBoxX (3. August 2004)

*Plattenläden:*

Also in punkto Onlineshops kann ich folgende empfehlen:

http://www.musichead.de
http://www.deejay.de
http://www.web-records.com


Und bei fragen zu dieser Thematik  kann ich auch wämstens die Abteilung "Producing /DJing" vom USB empfehlen -> United Schranz Board -> http://www.unitedsb.de


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (3. August 2004)

und wer dann dochmal Probleme haben sollte lese sich einfach das hier durch
*Gewährleistung & Garantie * 
Damit man im Schadensfall mal gut Beraten ist.


----------



## Tequilladealer (3. August 2004)

hey danke, ihr seid super


----------



## BeaTBoxX (4. August 2004)

High 5 DeeJay
   ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Rollo (28. Oktober 2004)

Ich empfehle dir Ableton Live ab Version 2 (bis jetzt gibt es v.4). Ein echt tolles Programm. Näheres erfährst du in der Anleitung .


----------

